# upgrading my slingshot



## ssor77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey y'all, just joined this site, looks like a cool place. I was hoping to get some advice on what slingshot to upgrade to, I've shot all my life but only recently have I went out and hunted rabbits. 7 cottontails down in the past few days, in the pot for lunch tomorrow!. If anyone has any advice on a slinshot better than your walmart brand and where to get it, please send a reply. All help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Any of the vendors on this forum are great. Check out www.simple-shot.com


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Pocket Predators also make a large selection of slingshots. Great to deal with too.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Forked stick with thin tubes or homemade flats is much better than anything sold in a box store.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Forgot to say nice shooting!!!!


----------



## ssor77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Cant wait to get back out there today!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've taken a liking to a+ slingshots for hunting


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome! 
You can get ahold of some of he best shooter right here on these forums from the amazing folks on it. It also depends on your style. Do you like metal or wood?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You ought to make yourself one or five or twelve.... In most cases its one of those "its the Indian not the arrow" type of deals with slingshots. The better one fits your chosen shooting style and grip the better but the bottom line is who's shooting it and decent set of bands.


----------



## JC123 (Dec 1, 2013)

If you have good craftsmanship why not try and make it your own and set up your own power that you like


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> Forked stick with thin tubes or homemade flats is much better than anything sold in a box store.


sometimes the best "upgrade" is to something that is perceived as a "downgrade".

:thumbsup: i concur with mr. adam west, i mean, august west.


----------

